# Better way to flatten stones?



## S-Line (Jun 7, 2016)

Not sure how many are with me here... I enjoy the whole sharpening process besides the stone flattening part. Right now I use a xxc DMT plate to flatten my stones but **** do I dread flattening them. Has anyway tried using a belt sander to flatten your stones?

I'm looking through Jon's site and came across this, it might make the process a little more bearable with the larger surface area. Has anyone use it? Durable? https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...g-accessories/products/large-flattening-plate


----------



## skewed (Jun 7, 2016)

Personally, I have always flattened after each sharpening session. Usually takes just a few quick passes. The cheating way: get the JKI diamond set.


----------



## zoze (Jun 7, 2016)

I use a granite base with wet sanding paper on it.


----------



## Matus (Jun 7, 2016)

JKI diamond stone is your friend, Atoma 140 does the job well too.


----------



## OneS (Jun 7, 2016)

The Atoma 140 on knives & stones looks fantastic - the one with a damn handle on the back ! Bloody genius..... If only I didn't already own one .....[emoji26]


----------



## AC-Bus (Jun 7, 2016)

I love Jon's flattening plate. I use it every once and a while to make sure my stones are truly flat. I use a diamond plate after most sharpening sessions.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2016)

S-Line said:


> Not sure how many are with me here... I enjoy the whole sharpening process besides the stone flattening part. Right now I use a xxc DMT plate to flatten my stones but **** do I dread flattening them. Has anyway tried using a belt sander to flatten your stones?





I'm going to go with a belt sander for stone flattening just as soon as I can find the right one, been looking for years now. What I want is one of the older model 4" (or 6") x 48" ones that have the motor mounted off the unit. 

I likely won't use it for the fine stones but those cursed x-coarse ones I'll throw on there in a heartbeat.

Yeah I hate stone flattening too.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 7, 2016)

I would happily pay to send my stones out to be flattened, my Chosera 400 is in dire need. I just can't be assed.


----------



## Steampunk (Jun 7, 2016)

There are some little things that you can do to make flattening stones easier (Either putting the stone or the plate on a sink bridge while you flatten, buying the largest, high quality diamond plates you can, etc.). However, the best solution I have found to this problem is not to address your flattening system, but to reexamine your stones themselves...

All stones will dish, no matter how hard they are; the harder ones simply take a little longer to get crazy out of wack, but are a nightmare to fix even the slightest of dishing on. Soft stones wear faster, can become unusably dished within a single sharpening session if a major repair needs to be done, are easier to gouge if your angle control isn't good, and don't always cut as crisp/precise of bevels (This is most exaggerated on softer, <62hrc knives.), but they are are always lightning fast and effortless to flatten. Likewise, the sintered diamond option mentioned above is another alternative, and for heavy thinning work I'm also starting to look into wet/dry sandpaper on glass or marble to avoid the dishing issue. 

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## schanop (Jun 7, 2016)

James has this cool version of Atoma plate with handle both 140 and 400 grit. I haven't used it yet myself, but it should make stone flatting with diamond plate a lot easier to deal with than just a normal diamond stone.


----------



## YG420 (Jun 7, 2016)

Does anyone have a solution to where the diamond plate sticks to the stone like a suction cup?


----------



## XooMG (Jun 7, 2016)

I still need to get an atoma some day, but oh well.

My main "trick" in flattening stones is to do it with a smaller surface area first. If I were using sandpaper like 100 grit or drywall mesh whatever, I'd use about 3*3cm first and take down the corners and dominant high spots. Then a larger piece to flatten about half the stone at a time, and then a full sized diamond plate to even it all out.

Could also start with a metal cooking sheet and some silicon carbide lapping grit, but still I like to tackle the stone in smaller sections to make better use of pressure.


----------



## Asteger (Jun 7, 2016)

YG420 said:


> Does anyone have a solution to where the diamond plate sticks to the stone like a suction cup?



Rinse it all a lot too. Forget what the physics term is, but any slurry build up makes it stick.

I guess most/all plates aren't really designed for the task, more for sharpening. Maybe they'd have grooves in them otherwise


----------



## YG420 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the tip!
I do notice that if i grind it under running water it does help a bit.
Fwiw, I have a generic diamond plate from japan with diamond shaped grooves in it and the pic on the label has someone sharpening on it.


Asteger said:


> Rinse it all a lot too. Forget what the physics term is, but any slurry build up makes it stick.
> 
> I guess most/all plates aren't really designed for the task, more for sharpening. Maybe they'd have grooves in them otherwise


----------



## Nife (Jun 7, 2016)

I sometimes use an XCoarse DMT for flattening. It does create some sticktion. DMT does not recommend using this plate for flattening. It works very well for me for SG 1000. I generally flatten under running water and there is no sticking problem. I can flatten near sink in traditional manner when I frequently rinse the plate under running water. If you use a DMT XCoarse for stone flattening, make sure that the plate is broken in or you may dislodge some diamonds from the plate. I now have an Atoma 400 diamond plate which is excellent for stones 1K and finer.


----------



## aichmophobia (Jun 9, 2016)

Sandpaper! Many different grits you can choose, fast, and CHEAP.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2016)

Years ago one of the members (sorry I can't recall who) mentioned that he uses one of these things....











What's cool about this block is that it takes 3"x21" belts (the ones used on power sanders) which means you can find them easily. This design allows the belts to rotate position when required to get to fresh abrasive easily and the change ups should be quick to out on a fresh belt when it's time. I think it's a good idea and always meant to give it a try, maybe one day.


----------



## joshsy81 (Jun 9, 2016)

I use a big ol' sheet of sandpaper. Works wonderfully. It's basically a flip of the diamond plate technique. Lay board down and rub your some across it. I also use it with running water.


----------



## aichmophobia (Jun 10, 2016)

joshsy81 said:


> I use a big ol' sheet of sandpaper. Works wonderfully. It's basically a flip of the diamond plate technique. Lay board down and rub your some across it. I also use it with running water.



Yes, the table is flat, and sandpaper is flat, much better than handheld diamond plate. Also, grinding abrasives with diamond plate is not wise, is it? lol.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 10, 2016)

I've been using a Peacock Flattening stone for about 8 years now. IIR it was roughly $10. Still no issues here. To me it seems the real trick with any system is to actually use it and keep stones flat instead of waiting until they are dished out.


----------



## Asteger (Jun 10, 2016)

Another suggestion: AFrames sells a round Suehiro (or is it Shapton, sorry you check, I'm just writing) small flattening stone, a bit less than the size of an ice hockey puck, but also round and with 2 grooves. Best to soak it a bit and so easy to use. Haven't noticed this discussed here before, so worried standards are slipping  He figures it's 220 grit and it's very useful to use as you go with your coarsest stones. I use it all the time with Shapton 220, JNS 300 and probably Chosera 400 though I haven't grabbed that one in a while because it needs flattening. The point is you maintain the stone as you go with this, in the classic style like Jnats, and then should be no need to worry, at least with appropriate lower grits.


----------



## andur (Jun 11, 2016)

This is my big thick 200 grit diamond lapping plate, Shapton Glass for size reference. Best lapping plate I've found.


----------



## Kingkor (Jun 12, 2016)

andur said:


> This is my big thick 200 grit diamond lapping plate, Shapton Glass for size reference. Best lapping plate I've found.



Where can one buy a lapping plate? And do you have recommendations on any?


----------



## andur (Jun 12, 2016)

You can order them from China. Different no-name oem manufacturers. Usually they go for about 10x less than DMT, something like $9 for a 9" plate etc. I would give a link but the place I got these from doesn't sell them any more but others might. The only thing is they are thinner and more flexible but can be used none the less, or glued to a base if needed.


----------



## masibu (Jun 13, 2016)

ive been using the atoma 140 featuring the handle from k+s and loving it sick. heaps easier to adjust pressure than using bare plates. i should probably use a finer plate or stone on my finer stones but no real issues yet


----------



## S-Line (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorry I couldn't reply until now, work's been busy. Thanks for everything who has chimed in. What I really hate the most is when the plate gets stuck to the stone every 15 seconds during lapping.. it doesn't help also when the plate is so small. I usually try to flatten my stone at the end of every session but some of the harder stones like chosera just takes forever! I guess I'll give Jon's plate a try when it comes back in stock or get the atoma from James and K&S. Thanks again!


----------



## aichmophobia (Jun 16, 2016)

Does this sand paper holder with clips work? Only $2.50 :biggrin:


----------

